# MF3 review



## goidlon (Feb 1, 2019)

I recently got this puzzle I got 2 OH singles and a 3 by 3 single.


----------



## goidlon (Feb 1, 2019)

So first Color recognition. Now if you are switching from rubik's color is brighter this gave me better recognition


----------



## goidlon (Feb 1, 2019)

Second corner cutting on the rubik's You can do a little less than a third of a cubie. On the mf3 you can do about 2/3 of a cubie.


----------



## goidlon (Feb 1, 2019)

3rd tps My tps on the mf3 was 5.81 on rubik is was 4.31


----------



## RamenNoodles (Feb 1, 2019)

goidlon said:


> 3rd tps My tps on the mf3 was 5.81 on rubik is was 4.31


how do you know your tps?


----------



## goidlon (Feb 1, 2019)

Sexy move six times find my times Get the average time 24 moves divided by time


----------



## RamenNoodles (Feb 1, 2019)

Which means I have 13.25 fps.


----------

